# Help for 11-year old with social anxiety



## Busylady (May 15, 2009)

My 11-year-old son has social anxiety, and we live in a remote part of the country with no support services. Does anyone know of a adolescent/teen group program that lasts a week or two during the summer that he could attend?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Busylady-So sorry I don't know of any group for your son.- However,I just wanted to say it's refreshing and wonderful that you are being so supportive to him.- A reoccuring issue on this forum is the frustration and sadness that so many here deal with when trying to talk to parents about this. Your son is very lucky to have you on his side! Don't give up,keep looking for help for him.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

I got social anxiety around the age of 11. 

I remember feeling so ashamed of myself, and at the same time feeling such intense fury towards the 'normal' kids around me.

I think the best thing is to help him discover and make the most of his skills and talents. It is really helpful if a person has something in their life that they can take pride in.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Hippo said:


> I think the best thing is to help him discover and make the most of his skills and talents. It is really helpful if a person has something in their life that they can take pride in.


I think that this is really great. Does he like playing guitar, skateboarding, biking. Get him to be around people who enjoy doing the same things that he does.

You might be able to look up on the internet if there are any camps or support groups for children with Social Anxiety in your region or call your largest central hospital. They might be able to assist you.

He should have information about social anxiety. You could get him to read something on ways to overcome it. The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook by Edmund J. Bourne is the best book ever.

Even if he goes to this camp for two weeks it won't totally change his anxiety. He's going to need to learn to cope when he leaves there.

It's amazing to see a loving parent who is willing to seek out help for their child. That's awesome!


----------

